# Cree Announces Neutral and Warm XP-G LEDs



## Corvette6769 (Mar 17, 2010)

Cree Announces Industry’s Most Energy-Efficient Neutral and Warm Lighting-Class LEDs

_XLamp® XP-G LEDs available up to 109 lumens per watt at 3000 K CCT_

DURHAM, N.C., March 17, 2010 — Cree, Inc. (Nasdaq: CREE), a market leader in LED lighting, announces the commercial availability of the award-winning XLamp® XP-G LED in warm- and neutral-white color temperatures (2600 K to 5000 K CCT). These new XP-G LEDs extend Cree’s highest level of light output and efficacy across the white color spectrum, driving general lighting applications such as LED replacement lamps, outdoor area and commercial luminaires.

The warm white (3000 K) XLamp XP-G provides up to 114 lumens and 109 lumens per watt at 350 mA. Driven at 1.0 A, the XP-G warm-white produces up to 285 lumens at 84 lumens per watt, which is four times the light output than the highest available XLamp XR-E warm-white LED at equal efficacy.

The neutral-white (4000 K) XLamp XP-G provides up to 139 lumens and 132 lumens per watt at 350 mA. Driven at 1.5 A, the XP-G neutral-white produces up to 463 lumens, which is four times the light output of the XLamp XR-E cool-white LED at equal efficacy. 

“We are excited to be working with the newest Cree XP-G LEDs,” said Bob Fugerer, president, Sunovia Energy Technologies, Inc. “The extremely high efficacy levels are enabling us to offer our Aimed Optics™ luminaires in a neutral color while maintaining the same pace-setting mounting-height-to-pole-spacing ratio and fitted target efficiency that we previously achieved with cool-white color temperatures.”

“Cree is once again setting industry-leading efficacy levels in warm and neutral white,” said Paul Thieken, Cree, director of marketing, LED Components. “These new XP-G LEDs can enable LED lighting products that not only meet but exceed the current ENERGY STAR® luminaire and lamp requirements. Cree is accelerating the LED lighting revolution by pushing through performance milestones.”

XP-G LEDs deliver high efficacy at high current, potentially reducing the required number of LEDs, as well as the size and cost of LED fixtures. Neutral-white and warm-white XP-G LEDs are commercially available now in the industry’s smallest ANSI-based chromaticity bins. To find an authorized Cree XLamp distributor in your area, please visit www.cree.com/buyxlamp.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 17, 2010)

Corvette6769 said:


> The warm white (3000 K) XLamp XP-G provides up to 114 lumens and 109 lumens per watt at 350 mA. Driven at *1.0 A*, the XP-G warm-white produces up to 285 lumens
> 
> The neutral-white (4000 K) XLamp XP-G provides up to 139 lumens and 132 lumens per watt at 350 mA. Driven at *1.5 A*, the XP-G neutral-white produces up to 463 lumens


Sounds good. :thumbsup:

Any thoughts as to a reason why their text cites examples of *1.0 A* drive for the 'warm' but *1.5 A* for the 'neutral'?


----------



## IMSabbel (Mar 17, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Sounds good. :thumbsup:
> 
> Any thoughts as to a reason why their text cites examples of *1.0 A* drive for the 'warm' but *1.5 A* for the 'neutral'?



Well, the obvious reason would be that you can drive the neutral one harder than the warm one.

Maybe heating of the phosphor by stokes losses becomes an issue?


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 17, 2010)

OK thanks.


----------



## HarryN (Mar 17, 2010)

Low CCT is one thing, high CRI is another. Was there any mention about CRI in the announcement or data sheet?


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 17, 2010)

HarryN said:


> Low CCT is one thing, high CRI is another. Was there any mention about CRI in the announcement or data sheet?


The spectra of the warm and neutral XP-Gs are in the data sheet on page 3. It doesn't look like high-CRI to me, just the usual higher phosphor peak relative to the blue emitter peak. The cyan valley is still there. The warm and neutral probably have a CRI about 5 points greater than the cool.

I _really_ wish Cree would get into the high-CRI emitter business, and in warm, neutral, and cool tints. To say the industry needs this is an understatement.


----------



## spencer (Mar 17, 2010)

jtr1962 said:


> I _really_ wish Cree would get into the high-CRI emitter business, and in warm, neutral, and cool tints. To say the industry needs this is an understatement.


I agree. With the new -G die a high CRI LED would blow away everything out there.


----------



## blasterman (Mar 18, 2010)

> The cyan valley is still there.


 
I've looked at the graphs for the high CRI Seouls and the far cyan trough is still there. So, perhaps this is just a technology limitation with no available phosphor. If you have some links showing a white LED without the gap, man, I'm dying to see it along with how they solved it. 

It still looks to me like all the high CRI emitters just have an extra amber component. For grins I'd like to see an emitter use far red instead of near red and balance with additional amber. That would sure be pretty, but I don't want to imagine the fab costs. At 84lpw with warm-white a high CRI XPG would take a further beating and likely end up in the 60's, so this is likely why Cree didn't bother. If you want high CRI - mix emitters.

I'm dissapointed in the specs for the warm-white, but I wasn't expecting much. 285/84lpw won't change what I'm doing, and this is likely a premium ($$$) group anyways, but the neutral white looks very impressive. This should bump up the performance of the retrofit market which is in bad need of it. Note that neutral white Bridgelux has kind of vanished from the market....hmmm.


----------



## videoman (Mar 18, 2010)

Any idea when Cutter will have the neutrals in R5's ??


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 18, 2010)

jtr1962 said:


> The spectra of the warm and neutral XP-Gs are in the data sheet on page 3. It doesn't look like high-CRI to me, just the usual higher phosphor peak relative to the blue emitter peak. The cyan valley is still there. The warm and neutral probably have a CRI about 5 points greater than the cool.
> 
> I _really_ wish Cree would get into the high-CRI emitter business, and in warm, neutral, and cool tints. To say the industry needs this is an understatement.


I'm waiting in line right behind you, but am pretty thrilled that they have finally come up with these nonetheless! :twothumbs


----------



## HarryN (Mar 19, 2010)

If you really want a variety of off the shelf, white CCT and CRI bins, you should really look closely at the Lumileds Rebel data sheets. There is a real gold mine in there.


----------



## trout (Mar 22, 2010)

I just thought I would throw in these beamshot as I have just got some 4D XPEs 

first 2 shots are 6 XPGs I think WH but not 100% sure 

second 2 shots are 6 XPEs D4 

the same carclo optics and both @ 1000ma drive 












XPE 4D











this is more pronounced on the photos than on the trail to my eyes


----------



## NoFair (Mar 22, 2010)

That looks pretty good. A bit yellowish maybe, but looks great for a headlamp

Thanks for the beamshoots, really appreciate it.

Edit: Ordered 5 of the R2 D4 xp-es..


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 22, 2010)

Those beam shots are excellent for showing the advantages of the different angles. Top job! The colour difference is interesting, but as you say (or imply), our eyes are very versatile when it comes to compensating for weird colours.


----------



## jenskh (Mar 23, 2010)

You can also see comparison between XPG R5 (I think 1D) and XPE R2 4D in similar reflectors here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/266417

I think that the 4D tint is very nice.
Jens


----------

